# GM is insane



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Thats because it wasn't part of the first big recall. I think this one was the second of third one where they are just being over cautious.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Green said:


> Thats because it wasn't part of the first big recall. I think this one was the second of third one where they are just being over cautious.


Recalls should never be this cheaply done, where they basically modify the existing part with glue or any form of cutters. I'm reminded of the lower engine shield my cruze used to have GM thought they should basically remove "just in case" someone spilled some oil.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmmm. My dealer took in my cobalt for the same recall and replaced the ignition switch and both keys with smaller middle placed holes. I think I'd call gm and be sure on this one....


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like they did exactly what they were supposed to do:

2005 Buick LaCrosse Recalls - Cars.com


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From GM's own web-site the Colbalts at least should be getting a new ignition switch along with the key modification. It sounds to me like the Lacrosse recall is more along the lines of the Camaro recall where they don't want stuff hanging from the key to avoid the driver's knee hitting the key.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Green said:


> Sounds like they did exactly what they were supposed to do:
> 
> 2005 Buick LaCrosse Recalls - Cars.com


Yeah, god forbid they actually fix the ignition correctly. Kind of like scotch taping a broken windshield.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

obermd said:


> From GM's own web-site the Colbalts at least should be getting a new ignition switch along with the key modification. It sounds to me like the Lacrosse recall is more along the lines of the Camaro recall where they don't want stuff hanging from the key to avoid the driver's knee hitting the key.


Yes the Cobalts and HHR's get both the new ignition switch (where the bad part is) and the key change, the others only need the key correction.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Yeah, god forbid they actually fix the ignition correctly. Kind of like scotch taping a broken windshield.


There is nothing wrong with the switch.
By modifying the key head, folks that hang ten pounds of keys and other non-related B.S., well, the load now has no leverage on the key.
Testing found a sharp bump with lots of weight on the key head could cause it to turn back one notch, shutting the car off.

If you have a way to stop folks from hanging everything under the sun on their ignition key, lets hear it.

BTW..... Chrysler is doing the same mod on their keys.....just no media attention........I dunno about Fo Mo Co.

Rob


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Same pointless recall on our 04 Grand Prix. Its annoying to have to waste time on this recall just because of fixing things for the lowest common denominator. I'd rather just let Darwin do his thing.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> Same pointless recall on our 04 Grand Prix. Its annoying to have to waste time on this recall just because of fixing things for the lowest common denominator. I'd rather just let Darwin do his thing.


Heh heh,

Few truer words spoken......same as common sense being increasingly uncommon.

Darwin thing would be fine if there weren't liability lawers all waiting in line.

Rob


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> There is nothing wrong with the switch.
> By modifying the key head, folks that hang ten pounds of keys and other non-related B.S., well, the load now has no leverage on the key.
> Testing found a sharp bump with lots of weight on the key head could cause it to turn back one notch, shutting the car off.
> 
> ...



Agreed COMPLETELY! I had the same recall on my Oldsmobile Alero (which I traded-in for my Cruze) but never bothered to get it done since all I kept on the single key was a key ring. In fact, I only have a key ring AND NOTHING ELSE on my 2014 Cruze RKE:










- Joe


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I see this at work everyday , some of the crap people have on their key chains is insane. we tell the service advisors all the time just give us one key
that's all we need.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> Agreed COMPLETELY! I had the same recall on my Oldsmobile Alero (which I traded-in for my Cruze) but never bothered to get it done since all I kept on the single key was a key ring. In fact, I only have a key ring AND NOTHING ELSE on my 2014 Cruze RKE:
> 
> View attachment 127569
> 
> ...


My key chain looks like this except that I have the small key for my roof rack and a connecting piece for the "10 lb" portion of my keys. I keep the roof rack key on this part since I never want the car running when I'm working on the roof and since don't like the dangling keys I can separate them and put them in the small holder in front of the gear shift.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It is pretty much common knowledge on all Ignition key rings from all manufactures that only the Key and the FOB if included should hang from the switch. An 80 year old man should certainly know this and it should be covered in any Drivers training for new drivers.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

But it's sooo convenient you have every key you own on one key ring. It makes life way more simple to fumble a bit to find that 1 key every friggin door you go to. I have about 5 key rings of keys scattered about me or the car as I can't stand the sound of stuff jingling around every bump I hit. 

I did debate on the Camaro recall key, still kinda am. I just haven't found the energy to go buy and have it cut.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Soon you won't need a key , your electronic Device will do it all for ya ...I only have a key and spare .. if I loose the phone I'm Fuqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqued .. DAH what then ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't need a key out of your pocket to start the LTZ.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

The colbolts, G5s and Saturns get new ignition switches due to a spring inside the switch being 1.8 mm too short.

Your dad should have read the recall notice. It tells you what they are going to do and why.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

if the fixes are either take everything off the key, or fill in the key hole with an insert, they shouldve called it the 'faulty key recall'. saying its a faulty ignition switch kinda indicates that to fix it, you would have to touch the switch somehow during a repair or replacement of the switch...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

How do cars with the keyless ignition lock the steering wheel or is this deleted now?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is automaticallly locked with the computer after those new sensors that are suppose to sense that you have left the immediate facinity and then unlocks when ya approach said sensors to enter said vehichle .. or maybe NOT ...

Could be when ya put er in park and turn the wheel then push to off ...let's ask Jon he might know !



Iggy , Iggy , Vote for Iggy Now !


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't care what GM says, this is an all time stupid fix. Just real disappointed. God forbid we ever have brake issues with our cars...GM may jamb a brick under the pedal to correct the problem.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> I don't care what GM says, this is an all time stupid fix. Just real disappointed. God forbid we ever have brake issues with our cars...GM may jamb a brick under the pedal to correct the problem.


I agree it is a dumb fix. If I had a car that they were going to glue the insert in I wouldn't get the recall done just because of how ugly it makes the key. Be glad you don't have a Pontiac. Some of those keys get cut and then an entire case is glued around it. Looks terrible. The worst part is that if you order a new replacement key from GM they still give you a normal key. Lol


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Whats occuring here in this case isn't a problem with the actual ignition switch itself. It's preventative. The problem wasn't the switch it was the angle at which all the heavy **** stupid people put on their keyrings was hanging and swinging during driving was moving the key around inside the ignition and causing wear causing the part to fail.By changing the location of the keyring hole they change the angle of the swinging weight and lessen the wear.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd immediately punch that stupid plug out and put my key back on my key ring.

That's total B.S. of a "fix" if I ever heard one.


----------

